# I tried...



## Strings-n-Spokes (Mar 10, 2010)

Thought I was gonna get this one too

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290410553932&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

oh well


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 11, 2010)

I was watching that one too. Nice bike!


----------

